# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Flete  nga  ditari  i  nje  prostitute

## whisper

FLETË  NGA  DITARI  I  NJË  PROSTITUTE

E  hënë

U  ktheva  në  dhomën  time  e  lodhur  për  vdekje. Kisha  shumë  klientë  sonte. Dy  prej  tyre  ishin  dy  marinarë  të  huaj . Më  palluan  si  të  tërbuar  ,më  dërmuan  të  tërën  me  organet  e  tyre  të  fortë  që  me  sa  dukej  kishin  shumë  kohë  pa  rënë  në  ******  e  një  femre . Më  paguajtën  mirë  dhe  kur  u larguan  më  falenderuan- gjë  mjaft  e  rrallë  për  një  bordell. Kur  dola  jashtë  në  rrugë  një  makinë  ndaloi  para  meje  dhe  një  djalosh  më  dha  një pusullë. Më  ftonin  në  një  seks-parti  që  do  të  bëhej  në  shtëpinë  e  një  të  njohurit  tim. Shpresoj  të mos  e  pësojmë  si  herën  e  fundit  ku në  vënd  që  të  argëtonin  *****  e  tyre  të  fishkura , pleqtë kishin  pirë  e  bërë  tapë  e  në  fund  na  kishin  rrahur  ashtu  sic  ishim  lakuriq. Nuk  i denoncuam  sepse  na  paguajtën  mirë,  ashtu  sic  paguajnë  pleqtë. Tani  po  shkoj  të bëj  një  banjë  dhe  të  fle.

 E martë

Mëngjez   shumë  i  bukur  dhe  i  kthjellët. Nga  dritarja  vështroj  , ashtu  sic  bëj  cdo  mëngjez , nxënësit  që  nxitojnë  për  në  shkollë  dhe  prindër  të  kujdesshëm  që  cojnë  vogëlushët  e  tyre  në  cerdhe . Dy  ëndërrat  e  mija  më  të  mëdha  janë  të  kisha  qenë  edhe  unë  studente  dhe  të  kisha  edhe  unë  një  vajzë  të  vockël  dhe  të  bukur  që  ta  coja  cdo  mëngjez  në  cerdhe . Ta  puthja  në  sytë e  përlotur  e  të  përlotesha  edhe  vetë  kur  ajo  të  më  thërriste  : Mami  mos  harro  të  më  marrësh ! . 
Edhe  tani  që  po  shkruaj  këto  rreshta  lotët  më  kanë  mbushur  sytë . Nuk  e  di  por  tek  cdo  vogëlushe  më  duket  se  shoh  vegjëlinë  time  që  në  të  vërtetë  ka  qenë  shumë  e  hidhur  ,aspak  e  ëmbël  si  e  këtyre  vogëlushëve  që  shoh  cdo  mëngjez . Kurrë  nuk  arrita  ti  shoh  prindërit  e  mi. Nuk  i kam  thërritur ndonjë  gruaje  nënë   dhe  smë  ka  thirrur  askush   nënë . Jam  jetime. Megjithatë, kjo  gjë  smë  ka  penguar  ti  shijoj  mëngjezet  e  kthjellët  plot  ajër  të  pastër  dhe  shpresë. Pas  pak  do  të  ha  mëngjezin  tim  të  thjeshtë  dhe  më  pas  do  të  shtrihem  në  kanape  me poezitë  e  një  shoqes  sime  poete  dhe  prostitutë  në  dorë. 

E mërkurë , ora 4  e  mëngjezit

O Zot  i  madh ! Cfarë  rrëmuje  e  tmerrshme  u  bë  në  partin  e  mbrëmshëm. Ishim  gjashtë  vajza  dhe  dhjetë  burra ( më  i  riu  rreth  të  dyzetave ). Muzikë , pije  dhe  seks. Ishin  të  njëjtët  pleq, por  këtë  herë  u  sollën  më  mirë . Më  bëri  përshtypje  njëri  prej  tyre , Andrea . Më  kish  sjellur  lule  dhe  një  varëse  të  florinjtë . E kalova  natën  me  të. Vetëm  me  të. Mua  më  pëlqejnë  këto  lloj  zbavitjesh  kolektive , sidomos  për  faktin  se  ke  mundësi  të  ndrrosh  partner,  të  shkosh  me  grup, të  shohësh  e  të  të  shohin  plot  epsh , ndërsa  ti  përpëlitesh  në  agoninë  e  seksit  gjëra  që  do  ti  ëndërronte  edhe  gruaja  më  e  moralshme . Është  një  gjë  që  ia  vlen  ta  bësh  edhe  falas, packa  se  të  paguajnë  pesëfish.
Por  mbrëmë  në  castin  që  Andrea  më  dhuroi  lulet, ndjeva  dicka  brenda  meje  , dicka  që  smund  të  paguhej, por  që  vec  falej. Ndërsa  po  bënim seks  të  shtrirë  mes  carcafëve  të  zhubrosur  e  të  lagur  nga  djersa , ndërsa  dora  e  tij në  vënd  që  të  shtrydhte  format  e  mija  eksituese ,për orë  të  tëra  kish  përkëdhelur  flokët  dhe  duart  e  mija, butësisht  dhe  lehtë  lehtë, aq  lehtë  sa  që  ajo  prekje  nuk  ndjehej  në lëkurë, por  në  shpirt .
Bëra  seks  apo  dashuri ? Sa  budallaqe  jam!  Vjen  një  burrë  e  më  dhuron  lule  e  unë  kujtoj  se  ka  rënë  në  dashuri  me  mua . Naivitete  që  u  kanë  hije  adoleshenteve  e  jo  një  prostitute  tridhjetëvjecare . Megjithatë  kish  dicka  të  vecantë  në  prekjen  e  tij, dicka  që  unë  nga  instikti  dhe  përvoja  e  di  që  është  tepër  e  rrallë . Fundja  a  nuk  shkruan  edhe  Mopasani se  në  dhomën  e  një  kurve  gjithmonë  ka  vend  për  një  tufë  me  lule  ?

E enjte , pasdite 

Para pak  castesh  erdhi  e  zonja  e  shtëpisë  për  të  marrë  qiranë  e  muajit . Është  krijesë  shumë  zemërgjërë  dhe  e  mirë . Piu  kafenë  e  saj  të  ngrohtë  dhe  duke  më  parë  fatin  në  llumin  e  filxhanit  tim  më  tha  që  së  shpejti  do  të  kisha  ndryshime  të  rëndësishme  në  jetë . Ka  dhjetë  vjetë  që  thotë  kështu  e  shkreta , por  fati  im  spo  ndryshon . E  thonë  pastaj   Pac  fatin  e  kurvës !Ndoshta  e  kanë  fjalën  për  kurvat  që  spunojnë  në  bordell, por  zyrave , shkollave  apo  laboratorëveNdoshta.

E premte

I  mbarova  së  lexuari  poezitë  e  Linës . Sa  bukur  shkruan  ajo  për  dashurinë . Edhe  për  lulet.  Edhe  për  zogjtë . Sikur  të  shkruaja  edhe  unë  aq  bukur, do  të  shkruaja  përVërtetë  për  cgjë  mund  të  shkruaja  unë ? Për  prindërit  e  mi  të  panjohur ? Për  fëmijërinë  dhe  rininë  time ? Apo  për  dashurinë  time ?
Unë  skam  të  dashur,  por  ta  zëmë  se  kamAndrean  për  shembull . Ja  ca  fjalë  poetike  për  atë  :
Sikur  të  isha  perëndi,
dheun, ajrin  dhe  ujërat,
ëngjëjt  dhe  djajtë  të  përulur  para  meje,
amëshimin , hapësirën , qiejt , botërat,
të  gjitha  do  ti  jepja  për  një  të  puthur  prej  teje!

Ah sikur  të  ishin  të  mijtë  këto  vargje  të  HygoitPor  me  siguri  edhe  ai  ndonjë  gruaje  që  ka  qenë  një  cikë  kurvë  do  tia  ketë  kushtuar  ,pavarësisht  se  Hygoit  i  është  dukur  si  virgjëreshë. Po  e  lë  rehat  Hygoin  dhe  po  ia  fus  një  gjumi  të  mirë  se  nata  e  tmerrshme  e  punës  vjen  shumë  shpejt  dhe  ikën  aq  ngadalë  

E  shtunë

Sot  kur  dola  për  të  psonisur  një  grua  e  re, e  veshur  shume  chic , u afrua  pranë  meje  dhe  duke  më  kapur  fort  nga  dora  më  tha : Po ty  moj kurvë  rrugësh  nuk  të mjaftojnë  beqarët  që  të  hyping  në  bordellin  e  qelbur  ,por  kërkon  ta  bësh  edhe  me  të  martuarit  e  të  shkatërrosh  familjet ? Larg  tim  shoqi ,ndryshe  do  të  të  mbys  me  duart  e  mia! .
Kaq  tha  dhe  u  largua  me  të  shpejtë  duke  më  lënë  të  hutuar  në  mes  të  rrugës. Cila  të  jetë  vallë ? Mos  vallë  gruaja  e  Andreas ? Nuk  është  hera  e  parë  që  dëgjoj  të  tilla  fjalë , por  cuditërisht  është  hera  e  parë  që  ndjehem  kaq  keq. Si  më  tha  ?  Kurva  e  rrugëve.  Vërtetë   jam  prostitutë  dhe  punoj  në  bordell , por  kjo  sdo  të  thotë  që  jam  kurvë  në  kuptimin  që  ajo  kish  marrë  me  mend. Se  në  atë  kuptim  të  gjitha  gratë  janë  kurva. Vërtetë  skam  familje, vërtetë  skam  një  të  dashur, një  burrë , por  pikërisht  mungesa  e  tyre  më  ka  bërë  të  vetëdijshme  për  vlerën  e  tyre. Por  në  fund  të  fundit  mirë  do  të  bëja. Në  qoftëse  ai  burrë  gjeti  te  unë  kurva  ato  që  smund  ti  gjente  te  ajo  zonja  e  bukur  dhe  luksoze , natyrisht , faji  nuk  është  i  imi , ndaj  ska  përse  të  më  vrasë  ndërgjegja. Po  shkoj të  vë  një  cd  të  Madonës  e  të  qetësohem  me  pak  muzikë . Eh, o  Zot! Të  rrosh  a  të  mos  rrosh !  Të  pallohesh  apo  të  mos  pallohesh , sic  thotë  Lina.

E  diel , paradite

Sot  e  kam  pushim . Është  dita  kur  unë  shkruaj  më  shumë  në  ditarin  tim , në  ditarin  e  një  prostitute . Që  kur  hapa  sytë  në  mëngjez  nisa  të  filozofoj  si  budallackë  për  gjëra  të  mëdha  si  psh, shteti , presidenti  dhe  Qeveria , ministrat, gratë  dhe  dashnoret  e  tyreKështu  psh  arrita  të  zbuloj  që  gruaja  e  një  ministry  të  suksesshëm  duhet  të  jetë  patjetër  kurvë  , dashnori  i  saj  një  karrierist  i  ri  dhe  gruaja   e  këtij  të  fundit  prostitutë. Se  për  mua  kurva  dhe  prostituta  nuk  janë  e  njëjta  gjë . Kurva  pallohet   për  qejfin  e  vet , prostituta  për  qejfin  e  të  tjerëve . Ashtu  si  dhe  unë . Për  qejfin  e  të  tjerëve . Dhe  për  paratë  e  tyre . Për  paratë  e  mija . Të  trupit  tim . Por  sështë  e  thënë  të  prostituosh  vec  për  para . mund  ti  jepesh  tjetrit  edhe  për  një  vend  të  mirë  pune  për  vete  apo  për  tët  shoq , për  një  bursë  jashtë  shtetit , për  karrierë ,për  një  orë  të  florinjtë  apo  edhe  për  një  copë  bukë . Nëse  unë  do  të  isha  dashnorja  e  Presidentit  cili  burrë  sdo  të  më  ëndërronte  për  grua ? Le  të  shpresoj  të  bëhem  e  dashura  e  Andreas  e  ai  më  pas  të  bëhet  President . Pastaj  do  të  dalë  edhe  falli  i  filxhanit  që  shtie  cdo  ditë  te  teto  Vana.
Tani  mu  kujtua  një  gallatë  e  vogël  e  Linës  në  shtëpinë  e  kushurirës  së  vet. Kish  ardhur  për  vizitë  një  shoqe  e  kushurirës  që  punonte  në  një  ministri .Duke  u  prezantuar  ajo  i  kish  thënë  Linës  : Unë  punoj  sekretare  e  ministrit. Po ti ?   Dicka  e  ngjajshme  me  punën  tënde.. ish  përgjigjur  Lina , Punoj  në  një  bordell! .  Mysafirja  mezi  ishte  gëlltitur  , packa  se  më  pas ,në  kofidencë , i kish thënë  Linës  Lum  ti  me  gjithë  ata  meshkuj ! .

E  diel ,pasdite

Ëndërra  ime  më  e  madhe  është  ti  përkas  një  burri .Vetëm  një  burri  të  cilit  do  ti  falja  gjithshka , në  fillim  rahjet  e  zemrës  e  pastaj  trupin  tim . Do tia  jepja  dashurinë , dhimbjen , dhëmbshurinë , lotin  e  sinqertë  dhe lule , me mijëra  lule  të  bukura  që  do  tia  dhuroja  cdo  ditë  të  jetës  mes  puthjesh  të  zjarrta. Do  ti  falja  kujdesin  që  ai  kurrë  të  mos  kujtonte  kujdesin  e  të  ëmës , do  ti  falja  prehjen  dhe  qetësinë  që  ai  kurrë  se  ka  gjetur  as  në  këndin  më  të  qetë  të  ndonjë  kishe , do  ti  falja  besnikërinë  që  ndoshta  sia  ka  falur  as  qeni  i  vet . Dhe  si  shpërblim  për  të  gjitha  këto  prej  tij  do  të  këkoja  vec  një  gjë . Të  ekzistonte , të  jetonte  për  veten  e  tij  e  ndoshta  një  ditë  edhe  për  mua .
Pastaj  do  të  kishim  edhe  fëmijë  të  bukur  e  të  pastër , më  të  mirët  në  botë , me  nënën  më  të  mirë  nga  të  gjitha  nënat . Oh  sa  e  lumtur  do  të  isha  sikur  një  ditë  dikush  të  thotë  për  mua  Kam  gruan  më  të  mrekullueshme  e  një  zë  fëmije  të  shtonte  Edhe  unë  kam  mamin  më  të  mirë  në  botë ! . Pastaj  le  të  vdisja

E  hënë 

Kur  po  bënja  dushin  e  mëngjezit  i  hodha  një  vështrim  të  vëmëndshëm  trupit  tim  në  pasqyrë . Ishte  në  formë  të  shkëlqyer , sa  smund  të  rrija  pa  e  fërkuar  kudo  me  admirim . Ska  faj  Lina  që  më  thotë  aq  shpesh  Për  një  femër  me  trupin  tënd  do  të  shkatërroja  tërë  pasurinë  time  për  tu  bërë  mashkull  që  të  të  zotëroja  e  të  të  bëja  timen! 
Dje  kam  masturbuar  me  idenë  që  një  ditë  mund  të  bëhem  gruaja  e  Andreas . Më  shtohet  epshi  për  të  edhe  nga  fakti  që  ajo  gruaja  që  më  pati  quajtur           kurva  e  rrugëve   ka  shumë  mundësi  të  jetë  e  shoqja .

E  martë 

Është  e  habitshme . Mbrëmë  kisha  pesë  klientë  dhe  më  të  pestë  arrita  orgazmën , përsëri  duke  përfytyruar  Andrean  në  vënd  të  tyre . Rasti  i  fundit  kish  qenë  një  vit  më  parë  kur  isha  shtrirë  me  një  student  që  mua  më  bëri  të  përjetoja  historinë  e  vjetër  të  cvirgjërimit  tim  këtu  e  pesëmbëdhjetë  vjetë  të  shkuar  në  një  depo  të  errët  të  Jetimores.

E  mërkurë , mesditë

Shkuam  me  Linën  të  blejmë  dhurata  për  të  vegjlit  jetimë  të  qytetit  tonë .Lina  bleu  shumë  kukulla  dhe  arushë  të  vegjël , ndërsa  unë  bleva  kordele  me  lule  shumëngjyrëshe  dhe  një  kukull tepër  të  madhe  që  paraqiste  një  grua  të  bukur  me  duart  e  zgjatura  përpara  sikur  priste  dikë . Jetimët  e  vegjël  sa  e  panë  i  thirrën   Mami! dhe  u  vërsulën  ta  puthnin  e  ta  përqafonin  , sikur  të  kish  qenë  e  vërtetë , ashtu  sic  donin  ata ,ashtu  sic  kisha  dashur  edhe  unë  të  ishte

E  enjte

Sot  në  mëngjez  postieri  më  solli  një  letër  në  një  zarf  të  bukur, të  zbukuruar  me  ca  zemra  të  plagosura  nga  shigjetat  e  dashurisë . E  hapa  me  padurim . Nuk  ishte  nga  Andrea . Ishte  një  poezi  e  vogël  e  Linës . Poezi  pornografike  në  formë  gjëagjëze .  Hyn  i  fortë  e  del  i  butë / pika  pika  i  kullojnë  trutë ?! .
Ah  moj  kurvickë  e  vogël ! Ta  tregoj  unë  ty  atë  gjëagjëzën  !  Ngrihem  menjëherë , marr  buzëkuqin  dhe pasi  i  lyeva  mirë  e  mirë  buzët  e  ***  sime , mora  një  copë  letër  të  bardhë  dhe  e  puthita  mirë  pas  tyre  deri  sa  në  letër  mbeti  forma  dhe  shenja  e  tyre  e  kuqeIa  postova  menjëherë.

E  premte

Që  në  mëngjez  ra  zilja  e  derës . Ishte  Lina  që  sapo  më  pa  mu  hodh  në  qafë  duke  më  puthur  e  pa  harruar  të  më  thotë  që  e  kishte  marrë  edhe  letrën  time të  cilën  e  kish  puthur  disa  herë  duke  kujtuar  se  kish  puthur  gojën  time  të  bukur  e  buzët  e  mia  të  trasha . Kur  ia  tregova  që  ato  vërtetë  kishin  qenë  buzë  por  buzët  e  ***  sime,  u  shqyem gazit  sa  asaj  i  shpëtoi  shurra

E  shtunë

Mbrëmë  kishim  përsëri  seks-parti . Andrea  nuk  ishte  mes  të  tjerëve . Ndoshta  ia  ka  mbledhur  e  shoqja . Mu  vardis  një  burrë  plak  që  pretendonte  që  të  kishte  organin  më  të  madh  në  botë . E kishte vërtetë të  madh ,por  megjithatë  nuk  pata  orgazëm  edhe  pse  kisha  pirë  ca  alkool . Ndoshta  e  kish  fajin  mungesa  e  Andreas.
 Më  duket  se  kam  rënë  në  dashuri  me  të . Përsëri  na  pagajtën  shumë  mirë . Lina  nuk  erdhi  pasi  kishte  randevoux  me  të  dashurin  e  saj .

E  dielë , paradite

Erdhi  edhe  e  diela . Sa  të  tjera  do  të  vinë  akoma ?  Ndoshta  më  shumë , ndoshta  më  pak  Në  garderobën  time , midis  shumë  fustanesh , ndodhet  edhe  një  fustan  që  se  kam  veshur  kurrë . Fustani  i  nusërisë  që  e  bleva  me  rrogën  e  parë  të  prostitucionit . Është  i  bardhë  si  ëndërrat  e  mija  të  dikurshme . Ka  mbetur  i  harruar  në  një  cep  të  dollapit . Si  vetë  ëndërrat .Por  me  një  ndryshim .Ai  ka  mbetur  i  ri , i paprekur , ndërsa  ëndërrat  më  janë  vjetëruar , më  janë  thinjur  e  kanë  zënë  të  flasin  me  vete  si  pleq  të  drobitur  të  ulur  buzë  një  përroi  apo  lumi  ku  dikur  vinin  me  të  dashurat  e  që  tashmë  vijnë  thjeshtë  për  të  shurruarNdoshta  edhe  për  të  masturbuar . Më  vjen  keq  vetëm  për  një  gjë .ta  kasha  veshur  dikur , atëhere  kur  duhej  e  që  jo  për  fajin  tim  nuk  e  vesha .
Nejse . Tani  po  ndez  një  cigare . Jo  nga  mërzia .Thjeshtë  kot . Kam  tymosur  me  mijëra  cigare  nga  mërzia , i  kam  thither  me  afsh  deri  në  fund  e  më  është  dukur  se  bashkë  me  tymin  thithja  shpresa  e  nxirrja  brenga  dhe  në  fund  mbeta  bosh  si  paketa.Kam  tymosur  me  mijëra  cigare  nga  kënaqësia  dhe  kam  fluturuar  në  ajër  e  kaltër  si  tymi  mes  ëndërrimesh  e  vegimesh  ku  shëtiste  herë  një  vogëlushe  lozanjare  e  herë  një  vajzë  sqimatare veshur  në  të  bardha Por  më shpesh  kam  tymosur  kot , sic  po  tymos  tani .

E  diel , pasdite

Surpriza  më  e  madhe  e  viteve  të  fundit : Para  një  ore  bie  zilja  e  portës , e hap  dhe para  meje  shoh  Andrean . Ish  ndarë  nga  e  shoqja  pas  sherresh  e  debatesh  të  shumtë  ku  ishte  përmendur  edhe  emri  im . Më  erdhi  edhe  mirë  edhe  keq , ndoshta  se  te  ne  gratë  përzihen  në  të  njëjtën  masë  altruizmi  dhe  egoizmi .
Në  momentin  përfundimtar  të  ndarjes , pasi  ajo  i  kish  thënë   shko  tani  te  ajo  kurva  jote !  , Andrea  i  ish  përgjigjur që   të  gjitha  gratë  pasi  cvirgjërohen  janë  një  lloj  i  vecantë  kurve
Pimë  pak  konjak  dhe  tymosëm  cigare  sikur  të  ishim  miq  të  vjetër . Kur  u  ngrit  për  të  ikur  iu  luta  të  qëndronte  edhe  pak . më  premtoi  që  do  të  kthehej  nga  ora  dhjetë  e  darkës . Më  puthi  dhe  u  largua  i  heshtur . Tani  që  po  shkruaj  këto  rreshta  nuk  e  di  se  si  spo  më  del  zemra , jo  nga  krahërori , por  nga  fundi  i  barkut

E  hënë  ,  pasdite

Sapo  jam  zgjuar  nga  gjumi  më  i  ëmbël  i  jetës  sime . Ishte  një  natë  mjalti .
Puthje , përqafime  dhe  një  seks  i  mrekullueshëm  që  filloi  me  pëshpëritjet  në  rrëzë  të  veshit , diku  rreth  qafës  sime  e  që  mbaroi  me  ngrohtësinë  që  shpërndante  mbi  trupin  tim  dhe  mbi  kofshët  e  mija  sperma  e  bardhë  që  Andrea  e  lëshoi  dridhurazi  dhe  symbyllur  mes  epshit  ,dhimbjes  dhe  kënaqësisë
Na  zuri  gjumi  shumë  vonë , ndoshta pak  para  se  të  zbardhte  dita  e  re  që  unë  e  dija  që  do  të  ishte  një  ditë  e  zakonshme , plot  njerëz , zogj  e  makina  që  do  të  nxitonin  përsëri  drejt  një  gënjeshtre  të  re  me  emrin  shpresë  e  që  vonë , shumë  vonë , do  të  ktheheshin  bosh  dhe  gri  në  shtëpitë , foletë  dhe  garazhet  që  tashmë  do  të  kishin  një  copëz  gënjeshtër  më  shumë , një  copëz  të  grisur  shprese  më  shumë , një gri  më  shumë  mes  buzëqeshjeve , nënqeshjeve  dhe qeshjeve , të  gjitha  gri  si tymi  dhe  hiri  i  cigares  apo  si  thinjat  në  flokët  e  një  fallxheshe  që  më  kot  kërkon  ngjyrën  e  bardhë  mes  llumit  të  zi  të  kafesë  në  fundin  e  një  filxhani  që  mund  të  jetë  fundi  i  një  shpirti  apo  edhe  fundi  i  një  dite  gri  që  filloi  aq  e  bukur  dhe  e  bardhë

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Te them te drejten ... kur pashe titullin e temes 
sikur sme shtoj ndonje interes te madh..po me teper
kureshtja me beri ta lexoja.
Kam ngel shume e varfer nga fjalet ... dhe sdi sesi ti pershkruaj
fantazine ... fjalet... fjalite .strofat e tua ....fantastike.  

Me poshte po vecoj pjeset qe pelqeva me shume.  





> *Kam tymosur me mijëra cigare nga mërzia , i kam thither me afsh deri në fund e më është dukur se bashkë me tymin thithja shpresa e nxirrja brenga dhe në fund mbeta bosh  si paketa*.Kam tymosur me mijëra cigare nga kënaqësia dhe kam fluturuar në ajër e kaltër si tymi mes ëndërrimesh e vegimesh ku shëtiste herë një vogëlushe lozanjare e herë një vajzë sqimatare veshur në të bardha Por më shpesh kam tymosur kot , sic po tymos tani .
> 
> Ai ka mbetur i ri , i paprekur , ndërsa ëndërrat më janë vjetëruar , më janë thinjur e kanë zënë të flasin me vete si pleq të drobitur të ulur buzë një përroi apo lumi ku dikur vinin me të dashurat e që tashmë vijnë thjeshtë për të shurruar
> 
> Oh sa e lumtur do të isha sikur një ditë dikush të thotë për mua  Kam gruan më të mrekullueshme  e një zë fëmije të shtonte  Edhe unë kam mamin më të mirë në botë ! . Pastaj le të vdisja

----------


## MiLaNiStE

shum prekse nuk e di ca te them me shum, ngela pa fjal

----------


## Ard

Kam mbetur pa fjale c.o.b.
....kaq intimitet dhe rrjedhshmeri mendimesh.
Je i perkryer,pena jote buron.
Nuk eshte aspak hiperbolike,por mund te them se ti duhet te krijosh nje fan-club-in tend ne forum  :buzeqeshje: )(merre si shaka po deshe,por e kam seriozisht).
Mel

----------


## Humdinger

Qenkemi te gjithe prostituta...

----------


## laguna blu

Pergezimet e mia per stilin dhe bukurine e fjales, per sinqeritetin me te cilin jane shkruar dhe deshirat me te mira per ju...

----------


## Punisher

interesante... 
Je ne gjendje te postosh vazhdimin?

----------


## macia_blu

si tha "humdinger"? "qenekeni te gjitha prostituta?"

nejse, mua me pelqyen "fletet nga  ditari i nje prostitute".Dhe sidomos autori e ka shkruar ne nje menyre kaq origjinale sa te vjen te dyshosh se vertete ka vjedhur ndonje ditar te ndonje prostitute. Kjo prostituta e ditarit se pari eshte njeri...Te isha burre , mund te martohesha me nje prostitute si kjo. (por te isha burre jo shqiptar ama, se shqiptaret jane te "ndershem" ) lol
urime COB.

----------


## PINK

E hënë , pasdite

Sapo jam zgjuar nga gjumi më i ëmbël i jetës sime . Ishte një natë mjalti .
Puthje , përqafime dhe një seks i mrekullueshëm që filloi me pëshpëritjet në rrëzë të veshit , diku rreth qafës sime e që mbaroi me ngrohtësinë që shpërndante mbi trupin tim dhe mbi kofshët e mija sperma e bardhë që Andrea e lëshoi dridhurazi dhe symbyllur mes epshit ,dhimbjes dhe kënaqësisë
Na zuri gjumi shumë vonë , ndoshta pak para se të zbardhte dita e re që unë e dija që do të ishte një ditë e zakonshme , plot njerëz , zogj e makina që do të nxitonin përsëri drejt një gënjeshtre të re me emrin shpresë e që vonë , shumë vonë , do të ktheheshin bosh dhe gri në shtëpitë , foletë dhe garazhet që tashmë do të kishin një copëz gënjeshtër më shumë , një copëz të grisur shprese më shumë , një gri më shumë mes buzëqeshjeve , nënqeshjeve dhe qeshjeve , të gjitha gri si tymi dhe hiri i cigares apo si thinjat në flokët e një fallxheshe që më kot kërkon ngjyrën e bardhë mes llumit të zi të kafesë në fundin e një filxhani që mund të jetë fundi i një shpirti apo edhe fundi i një dite gri që filloi aq e bukur dhe e bardhë
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Epo kot nuk kane thene qe qemoti ... " Pac fatin e kurves " ....

shehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttt se jam ne pune tani  lol ... skam nder mend te shkoj ne shtepi tani  :ngerdheshje:  ................ 


e Mrekullueshme COB ......... Je i vecante !! 
shkrimet e tua jane plot  fantazi dhe imagination ... i like it .. a lotttttttttttt !
e prek lexuesin right mu aty ... ku duhet .. te" telat " e ndjeshmerise !!


gjithe te mirat ...

pink  :buzeqeshje: 

mace blu ... te gjitha femrat pak a shume .. ne nje menyre apo tjeter jane prostituta ne krevat !

----------


## Bianconero

_Urime Crazy Old Baby! Me te vertet je i nje niveli te larte sa qe edhe poetet me te medhenj mund te te ken zili. Ke disa ''gjetje te reja'', ke pershkrim mjaft te pasur dhe e ngroh gjithnje tregimin, poezine apo prozen tende. Suksese te metejshme.

Me respekt: Bianconero._

----------


## marsela

_lexova vetem fragmente,do te rikthehem per te marre dyfish kenaqsi..edhe Maria e Coelhos do ti kishte zili keto flete ditari.!

pergezime dhe pershendetje te ngrohta

marsela_

----------


## shkodrane82

Crazy old baby shume me kuptim dhe real kjo flete ditari,
sepse shume njerez e shofin prostituten si ajo femer pa
ndjenja qe di te beje vetem nje gje.
Nuk mund te them se s'duhen gjykuar per cfare bejne
por shume jane aty pa deshiren e tyre.. :i ngrysur: 
Por gjithsesi te mos dal nga tema, te lumte dora!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ajde Teme Ajde Vertet Per Te Lene Mbresa  :pa dhembe:  
Shume Prekese. Ika Njehere Se Po Filloj Si Ndonje Kopetent    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ledio

E lexova shume e bukur.

Vec nje gje nuk kuptoj?
Cod ti i ke marre keto faqe nga nje ditar i vertete i nje prostitute, apo i ke shkrojt vet?

----------


## epidemia

> E lexova shume e bukur.
> 
> Vec nje gje nuk kuptoj?
> Cod ti i ke marre keto faqe nga nje ditar i vertete i nje prostitute, apo i ke shkrojt vet?



HEEEEEEEEEEEEEJ  Plako !!!! Ky  eshte  forum  i  krijuesve  e  jo  i  mashtruesve...!

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

wwooww  jam e pafjale. me e bukura qe kam lexuar ne shqip.   shum shum shum bukur me verte di te shkruash bukur. urime na posto edhe icik fundin se dua ta di cndodhi

----------


## i_pakapshem

pershkrimi i realitetit ne detaje te imta- me vertet bukuri natyrale dhe e paprekur

----------


## green

_Shpirterisht e ke paraqitur shume te bukur. Aq te bukur saqe na ben me zor ta duam heroinen. Por njeriu (sidomos kur i shkruan vetes dhe perplaset drejperdrejt me dallget e ndergjegjes) a mund te jete kaq i bukur?!...Ndoshta mund te jete shume transparent. Bukuria verbon, pa dashur njesohet me perfeksionin dhe kjo te ben pak konfuz...

Me pelqeu! Shume elokuente mendimet.

P.S. Ato qe thashe me lart nuk ishin kritike okkk?? Gezuar Vitin e Ri 2005!  _

----------


## YaSmiN

Une e pashe kete tem padashje por me pelqeu shume menyra e shkrimit tend.e kam lexuar 2 here eshte shume prekese.te uroj bravo per temen eshte mjaft e bukur.kam ngelur me goje hapur.Gezuar Vitin E RI TE GJITHVE PACIM FAT PER VITIN 2005 .Mund te dergoni edhe tema te tilla me gjithe kenaqesi do ti lexoj ?.flm

----------


## Rebele

E kam sterrlexuar.

E natyrshme deri ne lakuriqsi.

----------

